# Strawberries with dip



## LadyCook61 (May 22, 2008)

I have some left over strawberries, so I made some cream cheese/marshmellow creme dip.  It was yummy!  I am also going to add some Amaretto flavored syrup to the dip for next time.


----------



## babetoo (May 22, 2008)

sounds just wonderful.

babe


----------



## Finmar001 (Jun 1, 2008)

Try chocolate fondue. Srtrawberries as well as other fruits come delicious.


----------



## Lynan (Jun 1, 2008)

We have to wait another 5 or 6 months for fresh local strawberries. 
But when I get hold of some, I love to dip the berries in toffee, allow to set then make a dip of creme fraiche and dark cane sugar mixed together.
Sublime.


----------



## meshoo96 (Jun 1, 2008)

mmmmm... in toffee? never had them that way. i always thought they would cook if i dipped them in that because it has to be hotter than melted chocolate and takes longer to cool...


----------



## Lynan (Jun 1, 2008)

I use chilled long stemmed berries to toffee and the dip is so brief with such a thin coat of toffee that it would/has never compromised the berry's flesh at all. They cannot be kept for hours though, need to be consumed reasonably quickly and that has never been a problem.  

Edited to add: these strawberries make a wonderful garnish for many desserts or cakes.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 2, 2008)

> allow to set then make a dip of creme fraiche and dark cane sugar mixed together.


 
Sounds similar to a one I make, Lynan, with a splash of dark rum added.  Good stuff!


----------



## Lynan (Jun 2, 2008)

Lorraine....that sounds like a very welcome addition  next time I do them,  why didn't I think of that!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meshoo96 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lynan said:


> I use chilled long stemmed berries to toffee and the dip is so brief with such a thin coat of toffee that it would/has never compromised the berry's flesh at all. They cannot be kept for hours though, need to be consumed reasonably quickly and that has never been a problem.
> 
> Edited to add: these strawberries make a wonderful garnish for many desserts or cakes.




Thank you. Will see what I do this weekend...


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 5, 2008)

Ladycook, your snack sounds wonderful.  It feels like it may never warm up around here, and our berries are at least a month away.  I have never made a marshallow fruit dip ... hmmm, my girls would enjoy that.  There is a pudding one I made with whipping cream and pipe into quartered berries, then drizzle with white and dark chocolate, as well as a "cannoli" style dip we like to take to the boat on weekends for a healthy snack.  Would you share your recipe?


----------



## knikki2000 (Jun 30, 2008)

My family has always dipped strawberries in sour cream and then rolled them in brown sugar.  People always think it sounds awful, but once you get them to try it they ask for more the next time there are berries around.


----------

